# Rare Coke Bottle



## copperdragoness (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a Verner Springs Water Company, Greenville, NC Coke bottle. It is straight sided. Where Coca Cola would normally be it says Registered. The Coca Cola emblem can be found on the bottom of the bottle. It is slightly green in color and has some chipping on one side and a large chip in the lip. I am guessing that this is one of the first Coke bottles made by this company and I was told this bottle is very rare. 

 Does anyone know anything about this bottle and what it could be possibly worth? I will add a picture later as my camera batteries just decided to die.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello Wendy,

 Thanks for visiting A-BN. Pictures will tell the awful truth, that is if you show the "chipping." But, meanwhile, shouldn't that be "Greenville, South Carolina?"

 Does yours look like this one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 "greenville, s.c.
 trade mark

 verner springs water co.

 greenville, s.c.

 registered

 min conts 6 fl. oz.

 this bottle not to be sold and must be returned

 lcw 2
 thin and long

 center circular script
 aqua	good	

 $120" From.

 I'm not a good value barometer, nor Coca-Cola expert, and I notice that the above price is via a German site. Perhaps some of our more knowledgeable Sodalistas can tell you more.


----------



## celerycola (Mar 17, 2011)

These bottles were used from the 'teens to 1942 and a whole lot of them was found  in the old bottling plant about thirty years ago. At a bottle show last month a guy sold a full case of 24 bottles for $600. That's $25 apiece. 


> ORIGINAL:  copperdragoness
> 
> I have a Verner Springs Water Company, Greenville, NC Coke bottle. It is straight sided. Where Coca Cola would normally be it says Registered. The Coca Cola emblem can be found on the bottom of the bottle. It is slightly green in color and has some chipping on one side and a large chip in the lip. I am guessing that this is one of the first Coke bottles made by this company and I was told this bottle is very rare.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about this bottle and what it could be possibly worth? I will add a picture later as my camera batteries just decided to die.


----------



## copperdragoness (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes it does but not. This one does not have the Coca Cola where this one does. It says it on the bottom of the bottle and yes... that was a typo... SC


----------



## copperdragoness (Mar 17, 2011)

From what I could gather that is not correct either. The curved bottle was brought into existence in 1917 (Per www.antiquebottles.com) I have not been able to find an exact replica of this bottle and I think where the coca cola name is located is what makes it so rare. When I say the name is on the bottom... I mean it is scripted across the base bottom... not on the sides. Maybe it was a misprinted error... just not sure.



> ORIGINAL:  celerycola
> 
> These bottles were used from the 'teens to 1942 and a whole lot of them was found  in the old bottling plant about thirty years ago. At a bottle show last month a guy sold a full case of 24 bottles for $600. That's $25 apiece.
> 
> ...


----------



## copperdragoness (Mar 17, 2011)

I have been trying to upload these pictures and it is not letting me. Gonna try another avenue of posting them here.


----------



## celerycola (Mar 17, 2011)

The 'Hobbleskirt" bottles were put into use starting in 1917. Bottlers were not required to switch to the new bottle and many bottlers used "straightside" bottles well into the 1920's. Verner Springs at Greenville was the last bottler to switch to the patent "Hobbleskirt" bottle in 1942. I have seen hundreds of this bottle and they are relatively common. 


> ORIGINAL:  copperdragoness
> 
> From what I could gather that is not correct either. The curved bottle was brought into existence in 1917 (Per www.antiquebottles.com) I have not been able to find an exact replica of this bottle and I think where the coca cola name is located is what makes it so rare. When I say the name is on the bottom... I mean it is scripted across the base bottom... not on the sides. Maybe it was a misprinted error... just not sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## copperdragoness (Mar 17, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1781731257918&set=a.1781730617902.2102480.1078549916&theater

 This album is open to anyone on my facebook page.


----------



## copperdragoness (Mar 17, 2011)

another link - in case the other one does not work
 http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2102480&id=1078549916&l=2f4fc08a90


----------



## copperdragoness (Mar 17, 2011)

Check the links... you will see why this is not a "common" bottle and I am willing to bet you have not seen hundreds of them.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey Wendy,

 I'm a long way from Greenville, and even with the fragmentary photos, it's achingly apparent that yours is *way chippy!*

 Again, I'm no Cokester, but I'm now thinking that with the de minimis "Coca-Cola" presence, it's more a Verner Springs bottle, than a Coke. Just my opinion.

 If you are using a photo hosting site, sandwich your IMG code between *




*, otherwise you'll figure out the photo thing in time.

 If you decide to put up some more photos, please take a photo of the entire face of the bottle, explain or detail all embossing, make us see what a swell find you've got there... Natural light works best, I've found, for showing color and details.


----------



## scbottles* (Mar 17, 2011)

There are a few different versions of this bottle. The one surfaceone has pictured is the most common. There is a clear one a little harder to find. The one Wendy is talking about with coca cola in script on the bottom insted of on the shoulder.
 There is one that don't have coca cola on it at all and the hardest one to find has a actual slug plate with Verner Springs in it insted of just embossed in a circle.


----------

